# looking for Nubian, Lamancha, or Saanen doe near Houston, Tx



## Vickir73 (Jun 27, 2012)

can anyone refer me to someone? I'm looking for a doe and/or a doeling.  I've been checking Craigslist and have found one breeder, but he's 5 hours away (one way).  I found another breeder, but their website doesn't list anything for sale.  There was another guy with listings on Craigslist, but after talking to him I found out one of the does he was advertising had mastisis and pink eye - so I'm shying away from him.  In talking with him and finding out he has no knowledge of most of the dams or sires,  I figured out he buys at auction and then re-sells as his.  Right now, I'm too new into this to be comfortable buying from a person like this.  I sure don't mean to offend anyone by saying that, but I'm know enough to know that I'm not comfortable knowing the "tell-tale" signs of a sick goat and until I learn prefer to buy from who has at least had CAE and CL tests and given the appropriate vaccines.  Does that make sense?   

The goats I have now where given to me and have not had any vaccinations and/or been wormed so with my next goats, I'd at least like to start out a little better.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2012)

Gosh, no I think I'd be put off too if I ran into someone who was reselling auctioned animals, especially your first time out.  I have use Craigslist but I prefer Hoobly.com for finding goats and I have had a lot of luck that way.  Do you have any specific breed in mind?  Registered?  Lets say you were looking for Nigerian Dwarfs for example-you could go to the Nigerian Dwarf Goat Association website to find breeders near you.  Many breeders sell both registered and unregistered goats so if you were wanting them as pets or for show, an association might be another place to start looking.

Edited to a link to a quick search I did for Texas goats on Hoobly...several listed 

http:http://www.hoobly.com/12037/2152/0/


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2012)

I like Hoobly too.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you.  I'm checking them out now.


----------

